# Are you a past pupil of the North Monastery CBS in Cork?



## The North Mon

Are you a past pupil of the North Monastery CBS in Cork?
If so we want to hear from you. 

With the 200 years anniversary of the founding of the North Mon fast approaching we are looking far and wide for past pupils to help us celebrate. We also aim to bring former classmates together.
So if you were a Mon Boy please google
themonboys 


We would love to hear your stories of old and if you have any photographs we would love to see them. 
We have a large collection of photographs from around the Mon and very active discussion forum.
themonboys


----------



## ricardo blue

The North Mon said:


> Are you a past pupil of the North Monastery CBS in Cork?
> If so we want to hear from you.
> 
> With the 200 years anniversary of the founding of the North Mon fast approaching we are looking far and wide for past pupils to help us celebrate. We also aim to bring former classmates together.
> So if you were a Mon Boy please google
> themonboys
> 
> 
> We would love to hear your stories of old and if you have any photographs we would love to see them.
> We have a large collection of photographs from around the Mon and very active discussion forum.
> themonboys


Lol....Priceless.....You couldn't make it up....well you could.... in fact I wish I had....lol


----------

